# GE Electric Oven barely heats up....



## james63 (Aug 3, 2010)

Model #JB576G0R5WH, oven will heat up but only to about 200 degrees or less, any suggestions?


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

james63 said:


> Model #JB576G0R5WH, oven will heat up but only to about 200 degrees or less, any suggestions?


1.Check fuses (if any....even ur electrical panel........... if u have fuse panel)

2.Check both top and bottom elements in the oven & make sure they heat up when on. 

3.Unplug stove....pull off back cover make sure all wires are connected and have not come loose.

4.Only final thing I can think of would be the Oven contol.... could be defective. Not sure about ur model but some of the older stoves I've worked on the oven control is where the actuall oven knob attaches too. It also has a thin copper like wire with temperature probe attached that is fed into the oven from the back side........ make sure thats in tact and the line not brken or kinked.

Just a heads up........ oven controls sometimes are worth more than the actual stove.

Let us know....
Good Luck


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Note: For most ovens only the lower element comes on for "bake" and it switches to upper element only for "broil".

The element usually cycles on and off to maintain a constant temperature. If it is cycling on and off when way below the desired temperature, you probably have some problem with the control module. On some models the temperature of the element is varied as well and this makes it more difficult to see when it is cycling on and off or between high and medium and low.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> Note: For most ovens only the lower element comes on for "bake" and it switches to upper element only for "broil".
> 
> The element usually cycles on and off to maintain a constant temperature. If it is cycling on and off when way below the desired temperature, you probably have some problem with the control module. On some models the temperature of the element is varied as well and this makes it more difficult to see when it is cycling on and off or between high and medium and low.


that is very true :thumbup:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You're running on 120 v instead of 240 v.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> You're running on 120 v instead of 240 v.


Not necessarily....... I've done plenty of similar oven repairs that were due to defective oven controls, defective elements and even frayed/ burnt wires connected to the element terminals. 

Not to rule out the whole 120volt situation I have also encountered situations when 1 side of the double 40amp cartridge was blown. Then again if it was due to a weak fuse cartirdge than fine. Though the case of a blown fuse may also tell you that there might be a short somewhwere along the circuit which usually resulted in once again...bad element, oven control etc etc.

Thats simply why I state to check all fuses to start....especially if there is a fuse panel involved instead of breakers.


but then again who knows..... could be any / all of the above.

once again good luck and let us know


----------



## james63 (Aug 3, 2010)

*GE Oven is fixed!*

Thanks everyone, turns out it was the simplest of all items, the baking element was going and it finally broke, made it pretty obvious for me to find the problem, of course after I took the entire control panel and back panels off! I really appreciate the advice. Thank you!


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

james63 said:


> Thanks everyone, turns out it was the simplest of all items, the baking element was going and it finally broke, made it pretty obvious for me to find the problem, of course after I took the entire control panel and back panels off! I really appreciate the advice. Thank you!



good stuff !!!

glad to hear u found the problem..... just make sure those screws holding the element and wire connectors are pretty snug..... can get very hot back there (which is obvious..... lol) and u dont want any looose connections which could result in arching etc etc.

good day

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RobynM (Dec 12, 2014)

*Good info on this issue*

Hello Folks -

I wish I had seen this forum BEFORE I bought a used thermostat on eBay! My experience was that the oven was able to get warm - 250 degrees - but not hot. After spending much time with 2 replacement thermostats, where the same problem persisted, I tracked down the amount of voltage entering the heating elements. At the plug, 120+120. Farther up the wires, still 120+120. BUT, where the juice enters the broiler unit - under some asbestos fluff - I discovered the problem! The wires needed some TLC. Only about 1/4 of the power was being delivered. All better now!


----------

